# Slik 50 and Hydraulic Tappets. Fiat 2.8TD



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

High, two questions in one really, Fiat 2.8 TD engine (pre JTD) has it got Hydraulic Tappets? Also has anybody experience using 'Slik 50' oil additive?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I've always thought that oil additives are a complete waste of money. In fact some manufaturers will warn against using any additives. A good quality oil contains everything you need.

JohnW


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

interesting points here

save your money and get the best oil in the first place.....but very good to make the engine quieter if your selling


----------

